# Need HELP FAST MASTER ANGLER AWARD



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

ok so me and my son got a big ol crappie big enough for the master angler award (if you didnt see the pics) i looked online today and it said there was a deadline of jan 10 th is this true? I took the fish to a meat market and had them put it on the scale he cam out 2.05 lbs and all he needed to be for the awared WAS 1.12. any info will help thanks


----------



## calebbrwr (Jan 6, 2011)

i would say try calling the dnr branch near you there should be able to tell you how you can get the award and good job


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sure the deadline you refer to was for 2010 entries. No need to worry your entering the 2011 master angler program. Congratulations.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

dead line is most likely for 2010. but i do know you need a picture of the fish w/ the weight displayed and the size as well w/ some sort of prof it was caught in MI in the picture. i sent in for a rockbass and was denied because i didnt have a weight or length.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

call the DNR rosebush over by perry... I know i am following you on sunday all day i will be on your back door!!!!! hahahahhaha just kidding man that thing is nice been fishing out there for 6 yrs never got one that big........... good job


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

shawnfire said:


> call the DNR rosebush over by perry... I know i am following you on sunday all day i will be on your back door!!!!! hahahahhaha just kidding man that thing is nice been fishing out there for 6 yrs never got one that big........... good job


 

thanks man it didnt come out of chemunge i dont know how that all got started but i still cant say what lake it came out of its private and were having alot of problems with ppl fishing it without permission, but yeah that is the 3rd one iv seen like that lasy year i caught one bigger than that i put it back lol then i freaked out on myself the whole way back in lol and im jus so glade my son was there to help me bring him in thats why i want to get the master angler thing for it to put it next to the mount for him. I got it weighted at a meat maket and they printed a sticker for me with the weight and im going to get a pic of it tomorrow with the lenght to so that better be enough


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

that is cool..... bummer i was almost happy to go back to chemung bring them with you on sunday.. .and take a pic with your son


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

shawnfire said:


> that is cool..... bummer i was almost happy to go back to chemung bring them with you on sunday.. .and take a pic with your son


 
lol i hate that lake as well I fished it as a kid and it was awsome jus over the last 10 yrs it sucks:fish2:


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

about the time i started fishing it hahahahah heading to the west side thats where they are at hahahah


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

shawnfire said:


> about the time i started fishing it hahahahah heading to the west side thats where they are at hahahah


 
me and duck hunter were jus talking about heading thay way on the phone i alwas want to try to the left of the boat launch but never end up going over there. I wish i had a fourwheeler


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i put that in his mind i wish i had one to ... left been there not much happening i am think off grand river.. would love to get to the rock pile but i think that is still open


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

shawnfire said:


> i put that in his mind i wish i had one to ... left been there not much happening i am think off grand river.. would love to get to the rock pile but i think that is still open


 
yeah not sure i was driving down the back side of hughes rd by golf club and could see open water still


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

that sucks but have 2 spots i want to try


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe you can print the required form off the dnr web site, or pick one up at dnr sub stations. congrats on a fine fish!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I just read something that made my heart sink. I'm REALLY hoping that I'm interpreting this wrong but, I was reading the Master Angler rules from the DNR site and the very first rule on the application is "All fish must be taken by legal Michigan sportfishing methods, during open season, and in WATERS OPEN TO TH PUBLIC." . I am guessing that means that since the fish was caught on a private lake, that it would not qualify for Master Angler :sad:. Geez I hope I'm wrong, that would be a real shame. That is a beautiful fish and congrats to him on the catch!


----------



## MichiganWalleye (Jul 19, 2010)

no one actually tells the truth in Master Angler entries...well a few people do but then those lakes get over-fished. Its common practice to enter the fish from your least-favorite lake.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

MichiganWalleye said:


> no one actually tells the truth in Master Angler entries...well a few people do but then those lakes get over-fished. Its common practice to enter the fish from your least-favorite lake.


:lol:


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Anish said:


> I just read something that made my heart sink. I'm REALLY hoping that I'm interpreting this wrong but, I was reading the Master Angler rules from the DNR site and the very first rule on the application is "All fish must be taken by legal Michigan sportfishing methods, during open season, and in WATERS OPEN TO TH PUBLIC." . I am guessing that means that since the fish was caught on a private lake, that it would not qualify for Master Angler :sad:. Geez I hope I'm wrong, that would be a real shame. That is a beautiful fish and congrats to him on the catch!


 That is true, private lakes/ponds do not count. Bummer deal :sad:. Nice fish either way though!


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Anish said:


> I just read something that made my heart sink. I'm REALLY hoping that I'm interpreting this wrong but, I was reading the Master Angler rules from the DNR site and the very first rule on the application is "All fish must be taken by legal Michigan sportfishing methods, during open season, and in WATERS OPEN TO TH PUBLIC." . I am guessing that means that since the fish was caught on a private lake, that it would not qualify for Master Angler :sad:. Geez I hope I'm wrong, that would be a real shame. That is a beautiful fish and congrats to him on the catch!


 
well the lake it came out of was on the app and talked to a fish bioligest from the dnr today and he said it was good!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was hoping I was wrong! Last thing I want to be is the bearer of bad news. Especially when it involves a kid. 
Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nohaha (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone know the definition of "Waters Open to the Public"?

Does it have to have a DNR access site?

Thanks


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Fishingliving (Dec 16, 2010)

If its a private lake and you have to have permission to fish it how does that allow someone to apply for master angler?


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I think a private lake is deemed that if only one owner owns all the surrounding land and has no inlet or outlet.


----------



## Spongebob Camopants (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry but if thats the case I'm gonna catch a fish and put it in my "public aquarium" and grow a state record. And if people are being blatantly dishonest about their Master Angler awards I'm ashamed to be the holder of one.


----------



## Fishingliving (Dec 16, 2010)

I dont want to be a downer on this subject, but i think the award should only apply to lakes with public access. Don't get me wrong I think that its great for the kid to catch a trophy fish and I congratulate him for that. I also have the privilege to fish on private lakes/ponds, but I would never think of applying for a master angler award if I were to catch an applicable fish.


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

wow you two are something else prob jus wish you could catch fish like that. he's a two year old kid so i think you need to get a life already :gaga:talked to the dnr about and he said it was good to go.


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Spongebob Camopants said:


> I'm sorry but if thats the case I'm gonna catch a fish and put it in my "public aquarium" and grow a state record. And if people are being blatantly dishonest about their Master Angler awards I'm ashamed to be the holder of one.


 
And you prob will never be a holder:lol:


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I happen to fish a lake that has no public access in the summer, but come winter when the ice freezes over there is a small lot with access through the frozen marshland. For the person that wants it as public access lakes only, how would that fit into your plan? I think there are probably a lot of variables that many have not thought of.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

WOW. Please give 1 valid excuse as to why a private lake should make the fish ineligible? 

We are talking about an average inland lake that is private because there is no public access. We are not talking about a lake/pond that its privately owned and stocked or even catch and release. 

Just remember Joe, haters gonna hate!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigfishunter (Jan 2, 2011)

only public waters sorry


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, if its public waters only why was the private lake he was fishing on the list for eligible lakes? Maybe we need to find out the DNR's definition of a private lake because I know there is no public access on the lake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## offshoretroller (Jan 10, 2011)

Just tell us the lake and we'll decide from there


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Theres no need to say the name of the lake!! im sending it in if they grant they grant it if they dont he is still going my wall and i know he was a heck of a crappie and i will always remember it and so will my son!!!!!! its a memory that we'll never forget thats all that matters to me


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

kcud rellik said:


> WOW. Please give 1 valid excuse as to why a private lake should make the fish ineligible?
> 
> We are talking about an average inland lake that is private because there is no public access. We are not talking about a lake/pond that its privately owned and stocked or even catch and release.
> 
> ...


 
they all just wish they knew where it was!!!:lol:


----------



## Fishingliving (Dec 16, 2010)

I actually have caught a spec that would apply for the award but decided not to get the award. Granted my spec was not as nice as yours. I do not want to be considered a hater. I just believe that if I can not go fish it without permission it should not be allowed to be awarded. Not my rules just my opinion. If the dnr allows it go for it!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I should of kept this fish. It came from the same lake as Joe's crappie(Joe is waving to the camera)

I dont see what the deal is with all whining about it being eligible or not because it is a private lake. If the name is listed for eligiblity then whats the big deal?

You and your boy will remember it forever, especially on the wall with that Master Anglers patch right next to it!


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I don't want to downplay your catch and this only my personal feelings. Fishing a private pond is kinda like shooting a pen raised deer. To be distinguished as a master angler you are saying that everyone had a chance at that fish but you were the one to successfully land it. That is what sets you apart from everyone else. If you are fishing a pond that is private. It more than likely has little to no traffic. Therefore the fish will get bigger than a normal lake. It could be argued that you would consistently catch bigger fish thus making it ineligible. Now this comment is not to take away from your moment. If you look at this fish and remember the time when you caught it with the little one than thats worth more than a patch.


----------



## Lildenson (Jan 13, 2011)

fine the lake he caught it on was chemunge he was on a raft in the spot were there is open water....everyone get there rafts/canoe's/ pacifiers. cause you haters are all just jelouse. his kid caught it and you all just wanna over run the whole lake.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Lildenson said:


> fine the lake he caught it on was chemunge he was on a raft in the spot were there is open water....everyone get there rafts/canoe's/ pacifiers. cause you haters are all just jelouse. his kid caught it and you all just wanna over run the whole lake.


I hope you are not referring to me. I was just stating my opinion. I never criticized him for one moment. If he wants/can get a master angler patch more power to him. I actually don't even care where he caught it. I have no intentions of fishing that area anyway.


----------

